# Further apostasy on the part of Church of England, and the backlash



## yeutter (Jul 26, 2017)

Earlier this month in York their was a Church of England Synod where, the ever equivocating Archbishops of Canterbury and York, oversaw a resolution urging the government to ban gay conversion therapy. Conversion therapy is an approach that seeks to help people who are suffering from same sex attraction and want to change. 

www.christianpost.com/news/church-of-england-synod-urges-uk-ban-gay-conversion-therapy-191311/

For many conservatives in the Church of England this was a step too far down the road to apostasy. A former Royal Chaplain the Rev. Gavin Ashenden and the Rt. Revd. Dr. Michael Nazir-Ali, the former Bishop of Rochester, among others have sent strongly worded letter to the Daily Telegraph condemning the actions of the Synod and calling for a renewal of orthodox Anglicanism and Anglican structures in Great Britain.

http://anglican.ink/article/traditionalists-slam-house-bishops

It appears the conservatives of all stripes, within the Church of England, have arisen and are coming together. Much like the groups that came out of the Episcopal Church to found the ACNA, we find charismatics, old high churchmen, Anglo-Catholics, and the Anglo-Reformed [those who adhere to the Thirty-Nine Articles.] The are joined by the Free Church of England, a body very similar to the Reformed Episcopal Church here in North America, and the AMiE [Anglican Mission in England.] Notably absent from this disparate collection of Anglicans is the solid Church of England Continuing. I do not expect the publication English Churchman to become a mouthpiece for this new movement.


----------



## Dachaser (Jul 26, 2017)

So they would also deny the power of the Holy Spirit and the Cross to deliver people out of sexual bondage in that area of sin?


----------



## yeutter (Jul 26, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> So they would also deny the power of the Holy Spirit and the Cross to deliver people out of sexual bondage in that area of sin?


Worse. They deny that same sex attraction is related to our sinful nature. Some go so far as to say it is something to be celebrated.


----------



## Dachaser (Jul 26, 2017)

yeutter said:


> Worse. They deny that same sex attraction is related to our sinful nature. Some go so far as to say it is something to be celebrated.


The problem with that view would be that any person with a sexual sin issue can now justify it as something to now be celebrated.


----------

